# An unsportsmanlike racer



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Today I attended a race and the one racer decided to be the tech inspecter,which is fine.The cars are skinny tire t-jets,they are teched for magnet strength and width.When he was questioned about teching his car he got very defensive, one of the racers thought he should not tech his own car and when another racer teched it the result was it was too wide,it would not go through the tech block,which you could tell was not a surprise to him.Now here comes the best part he grabs his car starts yelling and proceeds to slam his car into the floor breaking the body into many pieces and the chassis flying apart,I dont think he ever found all the parts.What I want to say is rules are for everybody and just because we play with toy cars doesnt mean we have to act like children.What do you guys think about this?


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I'm sorry I didn't make it there today but, I'm glad I missed THAT!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

What value is there in winning if you had to cheat to do it? It is sad when a hobby that is based on simple pleasure gets corrupted by personalities that have to cheat. 

I race alone in the basement. Really cuts down on the cheating and the temper tantrums!!

Old Blue


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

What a tard.


----------



## trone12 (Apr 2, 2009)

1976Cordoba said:


> What a tard.


Not a tard,,, piece of sh!ttaaaaaa


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

He should be banned for two weeks.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

*rules*

if you cant follow the rules ,best thing is to stay home


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

He should be banned permanately.If he acts like that failing tech,What will he do if someone accidently bumps him off the track? Better run for the hills and take your stuff with you.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I would hate to track marshal for him.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Super Coupe said:


> He should be banned permanately.If he acts like that failing tech,What will he do if someone accidently bumps him off the track? Better run for the hills and take your stuff with you.


AMEN!!

Wes


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*LoL*

Or; competition sucks. If you like it you're a masochist ... or you're cheating.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What a girl...

send him a Suzie wet-n-cry dolly!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mom all the guys are picking on me...Whaaaaaaaaah*



Bill Hall said:


> What a girl...
> 
> send him a Suzie wet-n-cry dolly!


hahhahahhahahahaha that is funny Bill hahahahahahahha

Hey I think I found his chassis clip >>>>>>> ]

Bob...can't we make the tech block bigger? ( just for me  )...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Here's the brushes *. .* :hat:

btw.... Whatta D-Bag... Give him the Golden Juicebox Award and tell'em to hit the sandbox... permanently. If he doesn't get it by now there have evidently been some developmental issues "growing up" and Tonka's are about all he should be allowed to race. :lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What a tool. I wouldn't let him back into my place.

This first and formost is FUN.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I would have liked to seen that.
Because people losing their mind at the slot car track has a certain entertainment value.
Especially when they start destroying their slot cars. :lol:

__________________


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

bobhch said:


> Bob...can't we make the tech block bigger? ...zilla


A friend of mine gave me a wooden tech block. My car wouldn't fit, the table saw solved the problem, jus sayn...RM


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i think there is a medication for that dude! it,s called "go home and dont come back"


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

classic hypocrite.... everyone should abide by the rules, except him.... which is funny considering he started the whole "let's check cars" mania.... perhaps he should run for office


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Why on earth do people act like that for "fun"???? I just don't get it. 

We were racing fullsize cars one night and a competitor pitted next to us decided to hide from the tech inspector by laying under his truck, because the car owner has to be present when his engine is teched, and he was clearly running an illegal engine. His consequence for getting caught was forfeit the engine or pay a $2000 fine, so he was fairly motivated.

About an hour into the hiding, since we aren't tattletales, we took matters into our own hands and when anyone on our team needed to take a leak, they were directed to the side of that truck. Our pit crew drinks a lot of beer too, so we're not talking once or twice, we're talking dozens of times over the course of 2-3 hours. At the end of the night when he crawled out we all acted real suprised and told him the inspector had been looking for him 

Too bad you didn't get to pee on your cheater


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, I found two tires and a pair of magnets!! OO()


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I think I understand... He just wanted to cheat. 

He didn't want to get caught cheating. That's a different experience.

So he was frustrated. So he smashed his car. Uh-huh. :freak:


Would make for some good YouTube. Oh well.


This might could be his guidepin... T


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I say he broke the car so he couldn't be found out. I am sure he didn't want any of you to see what he was doing. Hence smashing it.

Don't let him back in to PLAY with you anymore. Jerk


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sounds like junior was up way beyond his bedtime.

Car won't fit through the tech block during pre-race inspection - go back and fix it dude. Bring it back when it's ready to pass inspection. This should be a stress free scenario. 

Acting like a jerk, especially to the extent mentioned - race day is over for junior. If it's the first offense, one race suspension but only after a public apology to all racers and spectators present. Disrespect of fellow racers, the race host, and anyone else present to witness the tirade is unacceptable. 

Repeat offenders, show 'em the door.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Did that happen befor or after I left? Did he leave after he wrecked the car or stay and race other cars? Did mittens throw him out?


----------



## L_Brown (Nov 12, 2010)

Some people need to remember, these are toy cars and we are grown men. Need to treat it as so.


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I agree with AfxToo. Well said.:thumbsup:

TK


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

41-willys said:


> Did that happen befor or after I left? Did he leave after he wrecked the car or stay and race other cars? Did mittens throw him out?


After


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Sounds like junior was up way beyond his bedtime.
> 
> Car won't fit through the tech block during pre-race inspection - go back and fix it dude. Bring it back when it's ready to pass inspection. This should be a stress free scenario.
> 
> ...



Well said AFX TOO, 
I think I would've asked him to leave. We don't have that problem at my house. Shoot, I can't remember the last time we used the tech block at my place. We are real good about policing ourselves.

But we don't pay any race fees. So there isn't any payout to bend the rules for. Even when we raced at the hobby store and had a payout cheating wasn't a problem. We did Tech the cars before each event. 

Too bad the guy had to act like that. It would be funny to have a room full of those types racing against each other, just sit back and enjoy the chaos.

Randy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This kind of behavior is just unbelievable!! 
I haven't been able to sleep the last few nights because of this.
What's this guys email address????!!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Invite him back*



brownie374 said:


> *snip*.Now here comes the best part he grabs his car starts yelling and proceeds to slam his car into the floor breaking the body into many pieces and the chassis flying apart,*snip*.What do you guys think about this?


Invite him back and let him do it again.
He has to run out cars eventually..... :tongue:

Scott


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

A/FX Nut said:


> Well said AFX TOO,
> I think I would've asked him to leave. We don't have that problem at my house. Shoot, I can't remember the last time we used the tech block at my place. We are real good about policing ourselves.
> 
> But we don't pay any race fees. So there isn't any payout to bend the rules for. Even when we raced at the hobby store and had a payout cheating wasn't a problem. We did Tech the cars before each event.
> ...


There is no payout here either !


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> This kind of behavior is just unbelievable!!
> I haven't been able to sleep the last few nights because of this.
> What's this guys email address????!!!


You might already have it!!


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

How long till the next Midwest Slot Show.......???


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL Good one!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

OK, I"m confused. Were you all playing with stompers or slot cars? I guess you could always call your slot car a stomper if you stomped on it. LOL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Got any Camaros?


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I was there when this incident took place. At first I was shocked. I had my back turned and did not realize what was taking place. I turned just in time to see the aforementioned car slam the table and disintegrate into dust. When I figured out what had happened and who was involved I volunteered a car for the offender to use. I had someone else tech it. He declined the offer. The only thing better than seeing him slam his own car is reading the replies to this post. Carry on.


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

Calling him a repeat offender would be an injustice to repeat offenders everywhere. It is more of a lifestyle than an offense. I wasn't there but am kinda sad I missed the "show". Knowing his need to win (without the ability) that could have very well been a $100.00 car. O well maybe time to head back to Lucky Bobs for more "stock" parts


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*With all the replies I'm left wondering...*

HEY WHO WON THE RACE ? :lol:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I did.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

and his name is....

RUMPLESTILSKIN!


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Rick,

Congrats on the win!!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

OK, I think this has been beat enough, time to close the thread.


----------

